# Is this too much to charge a friend for cat-sitting?



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

My best friend is going away for a week. I have cat-sit for her before. She has 17 cats and about 12 litter boxes. The cats are not together; they're in four separate areas in her house. All are indoor-only cats.

I would have liked to split the work load with someone else - my friend used to have her sister pitch in - but I am the only person she could get. 

Here's the thing: she is fine with paying me, because let's face it, it's a lot of cats and a lot of work. She asked me to come twice a day because one of the cats needs special attention in order to make sure he gets enough to eat. Round trip, it's about 5 miles to her house.

I said I wanted $10 per visit, payable in cat food, a gift card to Pet Smart, or cash if she preferred. I made it clear I wasn't out to profit for myself, but caring for her cats allowed me to help care for mine. 

I estimate spending one hour there in the morning and maybe only 30-40 minutes at night.

So this comes to $140, which sounds to me like a lot to charge my friend.
Is it?


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

Wow - asking someone to look after 17 cats is a lot to ask! I don't think what you're asking is too much, but it really depends on your situation. I'm not sure how much $140 is to you or your friend, the cost of living could be different here. Is your friend ok with this? I guess you might be sensing that she thinks it is a bit much if you're asking...

It seems reasonable to me. A petsitter here is $25 / visit but they would charge extra for that many cats.


----------



## judybean (Apr 15, 2013)

I think you are a very generous friend. I have no idea what it is like but 17 cats is a lot of cats to care for. Since she's your best friend you must have a relationship with the cats which is really important for your friend and the cats. 

I have two cats and had a cat sitter for a long time when I traveled a lot. She charged me $30.00 for two visits a day which included feeding my cats, cleaning the litter boxes, playing with them, and checking in with me by phone or email. The expense was a lot for me and it is the going rate where I live.

You are very generous. It's totally reasonable.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Greenport ferals, This is very, very reasonable, especially for the number of cats she has, litter boxes to clean and gas milage!
And two visits a day...
I've given my neighbor, 
The "Good Neighbor" discount...
You can tell your friend she's getting The "Good Friend" discount!
In all honesty, if it wasn't a friend, I would charge more!!
Not to be greedy but because of the amount of cats to keep track of, the amount of litter boxes to clean and the one kitty you'll definitely have to 'guard' while it eats!
And this is twice a day. 

Don't feel bad at all! 

You also gave her several options for 'Payment' which I thought is pretty creative!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

i pay my petsitter 15 per trip for 2 cats/ 2 litterboxes.

i think you are being VERY generous.


----------



## Venusworld21 (Oct 23, 2012)

When I pet sit (for friends/family/neighbors) I charge $20 a day, which is usually two visits per day and is generally less than 5 animals (usually a mixture of dogs, cats and horses). Professional petsitters in the area here get $25-40 per day for twice a day visits. And that's for a "normal" quantity of animals. I think if your friend were to ask a professional to petsit for her, she'd probably be looking at $40-50 per day. You're doing her a huge favor at a great rate


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Greenport, this is VERY reasonable!! Anyone else would charge more than double that, maybe more, for that many cats. If you feel it is too much, then take some of the money and buy HER cats some treats or toys! My best friend and I don't charge each other, but on the very few occasions she watches my cats we take them out to eat afterwards.


----------



## DaveMB (Jan 9, 2014)

$140 is around £85 in my money and let me tell you, If I wanted somebody to look after 17 cats including a special needs cat, Twice a day for a week I'd be expecting to pay at least £200-£300 ($300-$500)

$140 is very very cheap, Even at 'mates rates'


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Thank you for your replies, everyone. My friend was OK with the amount, and she can afford it. I just wanted to put it out there to get an idea of the going rate. It was her choice to go away, and she accepts cat-sitting as one of her traveling expenses. 
I do like the idea of giving a little something back to her cats.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

MowMow said:


> i pay my petsitter 15 per trip for 2 cats/ 2 litterboxes.
> i think you are being VERY generous.


I would pay YOU to cat-sit Mow.


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

The typical rate I find is $15/visit. Some charge extra for additional pets, some don't (within reason). At two visits daily, I expect to pay $200+/week. If anything, you should be charging (much) more.


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 30, 2013)

I pay my sitter 17 per visit and I don't have lotteries so all she does is feed the cats and refresh water as o your friend is very lucky

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 30, 2013)

Litter boxes*

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## builder (Sep 2, 2012)

Wow that is a lot of money but 17 cats is also a lot. That’s a hard one.
I just can’t bring myself to charge friends or family for anything I do for them. I don’t even charge for parts if I fix something unless it’s a real lot of money that I don’t have. 
I once did some automotive work for a friend and when I refused payment she opened a beer and gave it to me. It was a little early for that sort of thing so I set in the cup holder and drove off. Then I stopped at a light next to a cop who saw the open beer and gave me a ticket. OMG I’ll never do that again. LOL


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

My pet sitter charges $16/visit for my two cats, and she comes in twice a day to feed and clean litter box. She spents almost an hour with the first visit playing with the cats or letting them lounge in her lap, shorter time with the second.

Some pet sitters in my town charge even more. I think it's an average going rate here.

I should add that she will also water houseplants, bring in the mail, newspapers, etc.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

The pet sitter I use comes three times a day (the last time we used her we had six cats and a dog) and she charges slightly over £20 per visit which includes walking the dog. I think that works out at about $25 a visit. I think what you are asking for looking after seventeen cats in a complex situation is VERY reasonable.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

That is a deal and half for your friend. I charge $15 a visit. The petsitting people in the area charge $15-25 a visit. After the first two cat they charge $5 more a cat and pay extra for medicating. 

I end up bringing treats and some times toys and wet food. I never make any money doing it. I stay an average of an hour when I get done feeding, cleaning boxes, cleaning up, playing with and grooming the cats. 

You are a good friend to do this for her.


----------



## Wannabe Catlady (Aug 6, 2012)

My pet sitter charges $10 for a 10 minute visit, and $30 for an hour, so I think you are being very generous! That is a lot of work. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

